# EDM Wizardry



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I relate to industrial design - when this first appeared on AliEx, I couldn't whip out the debit card fast enough. I saw a first class stainless and EDM sculpture and it's even better in person.*

*I'll experiment with different PRECISE and light latex from friends to find the flats that are comparable to 1632 for fatigue-free shooting sessions ... an old guy thing. *

*I added the split ring to accommodate prolly a simple black lanyard. The small divot in the fork tip bummed me 'til I spent some time in my happy place with cupcakes and balloons. I'm OK with it now.*

*It's compact and heavy (like a snub nose or .45 Officers model) which makes for a fistful of stable, crisp release. Just delightful in every way. *

*16 bux, about 14 days with epacket - yep, I need to order a second one.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Small-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Catapult-with-Rubber-Band-Free-Tie-Shooting-Sling-Shot-2019-New/2934060_32997625145.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.25.7a4133canr3f5a


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! That's a heck of a good deal AEM !!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s amazing


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent review and thank you, I have a version somewhere in the post from Wu Jim. Like you I couldn't wait when I saw it lol

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=e6abe2d5ccce4842bc07f54137eca027


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a cute one buddy!


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

That is amazing. I have seen that slingshot for sale. I work with metal daily. I could not figure out how they made that. I thought it was cast aluminum. Great video, thanks for sharing. Very cool purchase.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Alfred,

Thanks for sharing. I am very interested in the experiment results. May be .55mm Usopp at 1/2"?

Do think you could attach 1632 singlew to this flip?

I may just order one, too. But I am reluctant...never used Aliexpress.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

@Alfred - Dang! Just when I thought I was done with ordering frames on Aliexpress... Oh well, for the price, I am not complaining, I have been eyeing this and another of a similar shape with wood scales. I think this might be the better of the two. Should have it in a couple of weeks. Thanks for sharing about EDM. I didn't know that was how it was done and was wondering about how they achieved the tight tolerances with these "no-tie" frames.

@Makopat - The seller, Piaoyu, is alright. Probably the one seller I order most from on Aliexpress. The only thing to tolerate with Aliexpress is the slow transit times but when ePacket is an option, it'll half the time. The items I have received have always been well packed and in good condition, usually with several freebies thrown in. As for my not so good experiences with Aliexpress (from other sellers) - I have had one with a minor description discrepancy; and once where I was refunded though the item did arrive two months later. IMO, if the item isn't too expensive, it's a fair risk to buy on Aliexpress. The customer feedback is usually quite helpful though we may have to read between the lines a little...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Hey Pat - Someone else suggested the .55mm Usopp as well as Sumeike and GZK orange. Northerner suggested using tabs for 1632 - a viable option, but I'm inclined to use this strictly for flats.*

*I've had one bad experience with AliExpress - a store name Sexy Bus that lied and ripped me off - the dispute, arbitrated by AliEx, sided with the seller. It's petty but they haven't heard the end of it. So, out of 27 AE orders, I've had only one negative buying experience - not a bad track record actually.*

*I agree with Urban - the Piaoyu Store has been reliable for me as well. During discussions about the Chinese business model, Northerner speculated that these 'Stores' may only be a laptop operator who taps into the wholesalers to fill orders, but needs positive feedback in order to stay in AE's good graces.*

*Also, as Forgotten pointed out, Wu Jim sells this same model for slightly more money. *


----------



## Duke1066 (Apr 20, 2019)

Damn.... That's a must have!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Mine arrived this morning and it's a little gem


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a nice one. Cool video too!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll need to order that slingshot myself now . Thanks for posting the video, I've always wondered how they made the band attachment clamps with such tight tolerances. Awesome technology.


----------

